# Anyone's stomach ever throb?



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

Sometimes when I lie flat on my back, my stomach (or esophagus- I don't know- right around my sternum) seems to throb. Just wondering- it could be normal, but I just wondered if I was the only one.


----------



## jenEbean (Apr 5, 1999)

You are probably feeling your aorta throb to your heartbeat. Nothing to worry about, perfectly normal.


----------

